
Ask HN: Data scientists, what does your workflow look like? - tixocloud
Hi HN-ers,<p>I&#x27;m doing some research on data scientists and learning more about:<p>- what company size should you start having a data scientist on board?
- as a data scientist, what does your workflow look like?
- do you have any side projects? if no, why not? 
- how does your output look like for your data science work? (Excel, slides, API, database updates, etc.)
======
uptownfunk
One of the following:

RStudio > write.table(x, “clipboard”, ...) > paste to excel > email data to BA
who makes slide

Python/Anaconda + jupyterlab nbs + sklearn

Excel + Solver + PowerPoint

Obviously track everything on Git etc.

Many more things you can do here:

Use R notebooks, Jupyter notebooks, even have a build server and make each one
of your projects an R package

~~~
tixocloud
Interesting. Do you code in both Python and R? What would be your rational for
picking one over the other?

Also, would you have a need for a build server?

~~~
uptownfunk
Yes code in both. Depends on who I am working with really, prefer R but python
much easier to integrate in a production environment.

I don’t have a need personally but some companies that are doing industrial
scale modeling (on the order of building and maintaining thousands of models)
do use a build server to Basically check that code is formatted properly and
can have a model run in a somewhat automated fashion.

~~~
tixocloud
What makes productionizing R difficult?

I'm curious about whether the rise of Python in data science is really just
because of the lack of flexibility to integrate with other systems. I've read
that R seems to do better in data science/analytics work but when it comes to
integration, it's more challenging.

And any insights on which companies are already doing industrial scale
modeling?

